# This page is dying!



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello fellow tapers. If this keeps going like this-in 6 months we will all be bankrupt! I am at the point of doing 6-7 small repair jobs just to keep afloat! Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i have no idea what you are talking about. in 6 months i'll be even more swamped than i am now. the contractors are ready to start breaking ground soon on new construction after the winter thaw, 6 months from now i'll be swamped to the power of 10.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

agreed


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

If you live in the Rust Belt. It sucks. However I have been swamped since August.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Same here. I've got at least 2 months on the books now and the phone calls are coming in at about 3 to 4 a week for more work. Things are good here, for now anyways. And the future's so bright, I gotta wear shades!!! lol.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nanaimo*

McDusty - what part of BC are you from? 

Nanaimo is not as busy as it was a while back and the prices you can get have gone way down. Too much competition cutting prices to pay their crack/booze habit.


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe I'm a little stir crazy. I did a huge house in January, a few small condos,several basements,patch work,two small commercial build outs. There are very few houses going up here (inner city rehabs). Commercial is dead in Northeast Ohio,(unless you're union).I'm used to pushing out 15-20,000 ft. a week with 2 other guys. Instead we're running from job to job or splitting up.


----------

